# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Question] Rappelz Tournament Private server section??

## exter16

Hello Ownedcore!!
We welcome you to our custom high rate server

*Server Info:*
Epic Server 9.1 with 9.6+ custom content.
Scroll down for the preview of the previous updates: The Exodus!
To get a taste what we offer in our server.

*Server Rates*
Exp 400x 
Drops 100x 
Gold 100x
Taming 10x
Quest-Gold 100x

*Game Client Language Support:*
ENGLISH

*Discord Channel:*
International Voice & Chat channels.














*Increased Party EXP Bonus*
We added permanently increased Party Exp to make players benefit more from party.

Party of 2/8 Players Exp 160%
Party of 3/8 Players Exp:170%
Party of 4/8 Players Exp:190%
Party of 5/8 Players Exp:200%
Party of 6/8 Players Exp:230%
Party of 7/8 Players Exp:250%
Party of 8/8 Players Exp:280%

*Features:*
Unique Released Updates Exodus, Hephaestus, Artemis
Latest Ares Update with tons of custom content!
No Masterclass quests.
Max Talent Points to unlock all skills
Final awakening for Armor, Boots, Gloves, Helmet.
Custom Ares Awakening
Custom Weapons and Armor set bonus, item effects.
New PvP/PvE farm zones
Daily, Weekly Quests & Event Buffs
Weekend Specials EXP/DROP Events
Active Server Buffs
Custom Field & World Bosses
Treasure Koala Hunts
Golden Spins
New Monsters
New Maps
And many more!

*Upcoming Under Development:*
Custom Vulcano Item Set & New Deco Weapons

*Server Roadmap Future Plans Hades Update!:*
Hades Update Development brining even more interesting content!
New Custom Re-skinned Pets with custom skills
Advanced Gears Update with materials
New Monsters
New Map
And more to be announced!

*Your Voice Counts!*
We listening to our community needs.
Your feedback and suggestions are important to us, to improve the overall gaming experience.



RappelzTournament is an active and International High rate private server.
Improving the server according to the players needs.
Experience our custom content, Rappelz development from the very start!
Over 18k+ already registered and still counting.
What are you waiting for Join the Family! :Stick Out Tongue: imp:

*New Red Dragon's Armor Set & Weapons Preview!*


*New Guardian Armor Set Preview!*


*Follow us on Social Media!*


*Facebook:*
3k+ Likes!


*Instagram:*
1k+ Followers!


*Twitter*
1k+ Followers!





Start Your Adventure
Sign Up Now!

*www.RappelzTournament.com*











*Discord*
2.5k+ Members
https://discord.gg/fpwExmR
Join our discord channel to keep you up-to-date with the latest news.
Directly interact with players and staff for questions etc
Available on Windows/Tablet and mobile phone!

----------


## exter16

This weekend Exp Event !



Don’t miss it!

----------


## exter16

*This weekend you will benefit from level 5 Tomato all weekend! (27th + 28th +29th October)*

+6k HP/MP +50 P.M Accuracy +40 Atk/Cast Spd +15 Crit Rate +30 Crit Power!

*Boss Spawn Event (28th October)*

Boss Event will be held 1 Hour before the Tournament Event! 28th October 21:00 Server Time (+2 GMT DST)

*PVP Tournament Event! (28th October)*

PVP Tournament will be held at the 28th October 22:00 Server Time (+2 GMT DST)

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 2.7 - Unleash Your True Power!

----------


## CryptoBoost

This looks awesome! How do I join?

----------


## exter16



----------


## exter16

> This looks awesome! How do I join?


RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

Patch 2.8 Boss Arena

----------


## exter16



----------


## exter16

Dear players,

This weekend exp rates 2x !


Exp event starts Now!



Remember party exp is up to 280% with 8/8 players!


Don’t miss it!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 2.9 Available Now!

----------


## exter16

Upcoming Event

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 3.0!

----------


## exter16



----------


## exter16



----------


## exter16



----------


## whoshotya

Looks pretty dope.

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 3.2 Live now! (Snowtime) 
Join the adventure and start hunting down snowmans around the world of Rappelz for awesome loot!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 3.3 ( Weekly Holiday Events ) Join us!

----------


## exter16

Patch notes 3.4 Christmas event started!

----------


## exter16

Server back online
Patch notes 3.6 ( login event )

Stay logged in to receive items!
New awakening stones, scrolls, gladiator potions, custom premium pass and more!

----------


## exter16

I would like to start and thank everyone who stayed with us from the early start.

Who donates, sends feedbacks and suggestions to help improve the server.

I appreciate every single one of you for joining our server, and to be part of this great adventure with us!

Hope you keep enjoying our server in 2018!



I wish everyone a happy new year! 



Kinds regards

RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

Weekend Event Buffs Enabled!





Heaven's Blessing +20% P/M.Atk Spd & Damage increase
Kiss of the goddess +40 Atk Spd / Cast Spd
Favortism 23% Hp Recovery
Max Hp/Mp 50%


Follow us on instagram! click here
Instagram: RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

Weekend Event Buffs Enabled!



Heaven's Blessing +20% P/M.Atk Spd & Damage increase
Kiss of the goddess +40 Atk Spd / Cast Spd
Favortism 23% Hp Recovery
Max Hp/Mp 50%

Follow us on instagram!
Instagram: RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

Maintenance completed!

Reborn system added
New Accessories & Wing

RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

2x Exp / Buff +20% Heaven's Blessing Weekend Event enabled.

----------


## exter16

Patch notes 4.1 (Auction Broker)

Like & Share this post on social media pages.

Chance to win 50 T-Gold Coins

Apply the raffle on our forum to win new accessories!

RappelzTournament

#rappelz #mmorpg #game #tournament #pet #gamer #item #gamers #gamergirl #computer #discord #gamepower7 #auction #bugfix #free #giveaway #win #prizes #feelingcool.

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.2 Reworked Vulcanus & Cube dungeon
Stronger creatures with awesome drops.
Additional Buff, Exp and drop Event started until 6th Februari!

----------


## exter16

Join the adventure!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.3 


Class Skill changes War Kahuna,Oracle,Master Breeder,Overlord,Templar,Marksman

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend!

2x Exp Enabled
Server Buffs + 50% Max HP/MP and Crit Power!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.4

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us!

2x Exp & additional server buffs enabled!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.5(Spoler Alert)

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us!

2x Exp Enabled
Additional server buffs

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.6 (Dragon Weapons)

----------


## exter16

Come enjoy your weekend with us!

2x Exp Enabled
Additional server buffs

----------


## exter16

Come enjoy your weekend with us, starting today!

2x Exp Enabled
Additional server buffs
20% P.Atk & M.Atk Heavens +*Crit Power

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.7 Events

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 4.8 (Easter Event & Skills Update!)

2x Exp & Server Buffs!

----------


## exter16

Happy Easter!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 3x Exp! & No cooltime on AOE skills until tommorow maintenance!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 5.0

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 6.5
New Items
Battlefield of the Ancients lv 220+

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
2x Exp Rate & Server Buffs

----------


## exter16

It's time for a Halloween Event!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 6.7 (Server & Class balancing!)

----------


## exter16

Patch notes 6.8: Server & Class balancing Part 2

Like&share chance to win +25 Armor part!

----------


## exter16

Join your weekend with us!
Exp 2x & Server Buffs

----------


## exter16

RappelzTournament Epic 9.1 | 9.5

Sign up now!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Enjoy 2x Exp & Server buffs!
Patch Notes 6.9 Available now!

----------


## exter16

Black Friday Sales 50% Off & Thanksgiving Event

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend 2x Exp & Server Buffs!

----------


## exter16

We will be increasing our rates on Taming & pet Staging for the upcoming weekend, so don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 7.1 ( Christmas Event )

----------


## exter16

Join the Christmas Event

----------


## exter16

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Join our Active in-game Events

Login rewards: Receive Spin tokens & Christmas Coupons for being online every 2 hours.Hunt Snowmans & Reindeers around the world for drops and exp!Enjoy many additional Server Buffs and character buff npc.2x Server Exp



On top of the Events there will be a 50% off in the ItemShop starting today 12-25-2018 until 1st January*2019!

----------


## exter16

Sign up now!
Join our ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

Happy New Year!

May this year bring new happiness, new goals, new achievements and a lot of new inspirations on your life.

Wishing you a year fully loaded with happiness.

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Login events | 2x Exp | Server Buffs and more!

----------


## exter16

Join the family on Discord 600+

High Rate Private Server
x400 EXP | x100 Q-Gold | x100 Drop | x10 Taming*

An active and International server.
Improving the server according to the players needs.*
Experience our custom content and ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing weekend events!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with our ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

The Exodus Update is Live!

----------


## exter16

3x EXP & Party Exp Boost until tuesday don't miss it and join now!

RappelzTournament The Exodus Update is Live! (Server Preview) - YouTube

----------


## exter16

Come and join the new update!
Red Dragon's Armor Set

----------


## exter16

Come and Join The Adventure!

----------


## exter16

Ongoing Thanksgiving Event Join the Fun!

----------


## exter16

Join the fun!

----------


## exter16

Christmas Countdown!

Join our Discord Channel
🔥1k+ 𝚁𝚎𝚐𝚒𝚜𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚝𝚒𝚘𝚗𝚜↴
RappelzTournament 

💪 6𝚔+ 𝚁𝚎𝚐𝚒𝚜𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚝𝚒𝚘𝚗𝚜↴
RappelzTournament

High Rate Server
🚀𝚡𝟺𝟶𝟶 𝙴𝚡𝚙 | 𝚡𝟷𝟶𝟶 𝚀-𝙶𝚘𝚕𝚍 | 𝚡𝟷𝟶𝟶 𝙳𝚛𝚘𝚙 | 𝚡𝟷𝟶 𝚃𝚊𝚖𝚒𝚗𝚐 

#videogames #game #gamergirl #gamerguy #onlinegaming #gamers #online #videogameaddict #gaminglife #instagame #pcgaming #pc #gaming #gamer #rappelz #playstation #games #xbox #rappelztournament #gamis #gameday #gametime #christmastime #christmas #christmastree #christmasdecor #christmasnails #christmas🎄 #christmasdecorations #christmastime

----------


## exter16

Patch Notes 11th December (Death Match Boss Hunt!)

----------


## exter16

3x EXP Weekend Active Now!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your holiday with us!
Active Christmas Events!
17th December until 7th January!

3x EXP Event
Snowman Hunt
Login Event
GM Events

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Christmas Event!

----------


## exter16

Snowman hunt!

----------


## exter16

Active Christmas Event!

----------


## exter16

Merry Christmas join our Christmas Event!

----------


## exter16

Hunt down Snowmans for christmas items!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our 3x EXP Event & Snowman Hunting for awesome items!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss the 3x EXP and ongoing Christmas event until 7th January!

----------


## exter16

Happy New Year!

----------


## exter16

300% EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

A brand new year, to bring you even more of Rappelz so stay tuned!

----------


## exter16

Come and enjoy the high taming rates x10!

----------


## exter16

x2 Taming Event + Server Buffs until 21th January!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Enjoy 200% Exp Boost

----------


## exter16

AoE Skills Boost until 11th February!

----------


## exter16

AoE Boost Event!

----------


## exter16

Upcoming 2x EXP weekend!

----------


## exter16

Ongoing AoE Skills Event don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Valentines Event is here!

----------


## exter16

join our ongoing valentines event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us 2x exp!

----------


## exter16

Join our Valentines Event | 2x EXP | AoE Event!

----------


## exter16

Valentines Event!

----------


## exter16

Happy Valentine's day!

----------


## exter16

Enchantment & Pet Staging Event!

----------


## exter16

join our ongoing enchantment & pet staging event

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing Enchantment & Pet Staging Event!

----------


## exter16

Reborn and unlock character buffs & glow effect at level 200!

----------


## exter16

Easter Event starting 3x EXP and MORE!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Easter Event!

----------


## exter16

Join our Rabbit Hunt & 3x EXP Event

----------


## exter16

Easter Event & 3x Exp Active!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our Easter Event!

----------


## exter16

Join our Easter Event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 3x EXP!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with 3x Exp!

----------


## exter16

Join the Adventure!

----------


## exter16

Upcoming Client Patch!

----------


## exter16

Upcoming Client patch Join us Now!

----------


## exter16

2x EXP Weekend starting soon!

----------


## exter16

Join The Fun!

----------


## exter16

Social media giveaway chance to win +25 weapon of choice!

----------


## exter16

Upcoming Spolier Alert!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our new server buffs & 2x EXP until Sunday!

----------


## exter16

Join our new Server Buffs !

----------


## exter16

2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Join Us and enjoy the recent skill changes!

----------


## exter16

Join our weekly Boss Event Starting Soon!

----------


## exter16

Enabled 2x EXP Weekend and new Skill changes!

----------


## exter16

Join our recent Class changes even more coming in the upcoming patch!

----------


## exter16

Join our 2nd Anniversary Events 4x EXP And more!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with our 2nd Anniversary Events!

----------


## exter16

Sign up and enjoy our English high rate Server with many custom stuff!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

Sign up and start your adventure in our high rate server

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x Exp Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Join our 3x EXP Event and latest Artemis Pet Update!

----------


## exter16

Join our latest pet Update!

----------


## exter16

Ongoing 3x EXP Event don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy new pets & 3x EXP Event!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our 3x EXP EVENT!

----------


## exter16

3x EXP Event wil continue until next weeks maintenance

----------


## exter16

Join our latest Artemis 9.6 Pet Update with pets such as Death Gladiator, Crystal Golem, Slaughter and New Pixies!
Ongoing 3x EXP Event until next week so don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Join our latest Artemis 9.6 Pet Update!
Couple more days for 3x EXP Event so don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Start your adventure in our high rate private server x400 EXP!

----------


## exter16

Sign Up Now and start your adventure in our high rate Server!

----------


## exter16

Boss Spawn Event Starting Soon!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us!

----------


## exter16

Halloween - 2x EXP Event Started!

----------


## exter16

Join our High Rate International Rappelz Server with many custom content and balanced classes!
Active Events : Halloween - 2x EXP!

----------


## exter16

Server restarted for the following:

Certain NPC Regorganized 
Certain Npc's moved from rondo to Laksy
Enabled 2x Solo EXP & Increased Party exp!
All Bosses respawned

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Halloween & 2x EXP Solo - Party Exp Boost

----------


## exter16

Sign Up Now and Enjoy the Fun!

----------


## exter16

We welcome you to our server, ongoing Halloween & 2x EXP!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our ongoing 2x EXP & Halloween Event

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our 2x EXP & Halloween Event until 17th November!

----------


## exter16

Check out our beginner gameplay video's on youtube:

----------


## exter16

Server maintenance completed, join our discord for more details.

----------


## exter16

Boss Spawn Event starting today!
Join our discord for more details

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Join our international Pet Based High Rate Rappelz MMORPG Server

----------


## exter16

Enjoy Thanksgiving Event & 2x EXP!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Don't Miss our ongoing Thanksgiving & 2x EXP Event!

----------


## exter16

High Rate English Private Server Sign Up Now and start your adventure!

----------


## exter16

3x EXP Enabled until 8th December!
For gameplay video's and guides see our youtube channel more video's coming soon!

----------


## exter16

Christmas Events and 3x EXP don't miss it more coming soon!

----------


## exter16

Abyss 4 Server Preview:

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing New Year [EVENTS] 4x EXP And more!

----------


## exter16

Happy New Year Everyone!:fireworks: 
May 2021 bring a lot of joy and happiness for you and to your friends and family.

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our New Years Events 4x EXP and more!

----------


## exter16

Server Maintenance Completed
Server back online

----------


## exter16

Small preview of our latest game patch

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend
Enjoy 2x EXP & Server Buffs!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss 2x EXP WEEKEND!
Sign up Now!

----------


## exter16

Start your adventure in our high rate server

----------


## exter16

Start your adventure in our high rate server

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Don't Miss The 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Sign Up Now and start taming 9.6 Pets!

----------


## exter16

Enabled 2x EXP & Increased Taming don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend
Enjoy 2x EXP & Taming Event!

----------


## exter16

Join Our High Rate English Server!

----------


## exter16

Join Us Now!
High Rate English Server
New Behemoth Pet Now Available!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Join our Ongoing 3x EXP & Weapon | Armor Enchant Rate [Event]

----------


## exter16

Join our High Rate English Server!

----------


## exter16

Join our Ongoing 3x EXP [Event]

----------


## exter16

Enjoy Your Weekend with us!
3x EXP and More!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Valentine Event!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Enjoy 2x EXP & The Valentine Event

----------


## exter16

High Rate x400 English Rappelz Server Sign Up Now!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP | Taming Rates Events and more!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP & Taming EVENT!
Attachment 76502

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing 2x & Taming Event!

----------


## exter16

Start Your Adventure Sign Up Now!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us Active 2x EXP & Taming Event!

----------


## exter16

High Rate Engligh 400x EXP Server Sign Up to start your adventure!

----------


## exter16

Join the Fun!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Start Your Adventure!
Sign Up Now

----------


## exter16

Rondo Boss Invasion Event Starting Today!

----------


## exter16

2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Easter & 2x EXP Event Active Now!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing Easter Event & Upcoming Boss Spawn Event!

----------


## exter16

Hunt Vulcanus Bosses for T-Gold Coins to spend in our Item Shop NPC!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Easter & 2x EXP Event

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Enjoy our Easter & 2x EXP Event!

----------


## exter16

Daily T-Coin Boss Quests and many more!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
Join our Ongoing Easter & 2x EXP EVENT
We also released a new client patch including new stuff!

----------


## exter16

Join our High Rate English Server

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Spin Token & Enchant Event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our ongoing Events & 2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Events!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing 2x EXP | Taming & Staging Event and more!

----------


## exter16

Happy Weekend!
2x EXP & Pet Taming - Staging [Event]

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing 2x EXP & Pet Taming - Staging [Event]

----------


## exter16

RappelzTournament: Guide New Pets, Part2 - Crystal Golem.

----------


## exter16

The Ares Update Coming Soon!
Sign Up Now

----------


## exter16

High Rate Rappelz English Server Start Your Adventure - Sign Up Now!

----------


## exter16

RappelzTournament Reworked: Bloodthirsty Slaughterer Guide New Pets, Part2 



Sign Up and start your adeventure
Upcoming GM Boss Event Today!

----------


## exter16

RappelzTournament: [Dailies] Boss Quests.

----------


## innotechmetal

Hi I am Lester Ackley ceo at Innotech metal. This is engineering and foreign trade company which provide the best quality of Stainless steel coil suppliers with fully trusted by our clients

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend Active Now!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP and Upcoming Boss Spawn Event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy Increased Upgrade chance on Weapons & Armors
Upcoming 2x exp weekend!

----------


## exter16

2x Weekend EXP Enabled Enjoy!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your weekend with us 2x exp!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend & Increased Weapon - Armor Enchant Rates

----------


## exter16

Rondo Boss Invasion Event starting soon!

----------


## exter16

Server Back Online

Increased Monster Taming Rates
Aura of Halisha Server Buff

----------


## exter16

Don't miss out on our ongoing event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP!

----------


## exter16

Server Maintenance Completed for New Server Changes to improve overal gaming experience

----------


## exter16

Join our high rate English Server
A bunch of recent changes to improve the overal gaming experience for new started players give it a try!

----------


## exter16

2x EXP Weekend Active Now

Enjoy!

----------


## exter16

2x Drop Event Active Enjoy!

----------


## exter16

Halloween Event is here!
-Kill event monsters for awesome loots including new deco outfits!

Additional Event:
-1st Week: 2x EXP

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Halloween Event!

----------


## exter16

*Enjoy Gold Ingot Event!*
-Increased Gold Ingot Drops from Monsters & Bosses!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy Additional Party EXP UP! [Event Active]

----------


## exter16

[Event] Increased Items Drop Rate

----------


## exter16

Thanksgiving Event is active come and slay some Turkeys for some loots ^^

----------


## exter16

2x EXP Weekend Enabled Enjoy!

----------


## exter16

Christmas Event is here!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Events Christmas & Gold Ingot Event!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy your holidays with us!

3x EXP | DROP | PET TAMING EVENT [ACTIVE!]

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x DROP WEEKEND EVENT!

----------


## exter16

Skills Boost Event !

----------


## exter16

Pet Taming Event 2x Active Now!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP WEEKEND [Active Now!]

----------


## exter16

Pre-Release Final Awakening & Easter Event has Arrived!
Sign Up Now

----------


## exter16

Upcoming Boss Spawn Event enjoy our latest Ares Update Sign Up Now!


RappelzTournament

----------


## exter16

2x EXP Event Active Now!

----------


## mixbowl

Nice post! I will back to read it again
I AM HIP HOP

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x DROP EVENT!

----------


## exter16

Pet Taming Event is active!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP WEEKEND & Weapon & Armor Enchant [Event!]

----------


## exter16

T-Silver Coins | 2x DROP Weekend | Golden Spins Event!

Don't Miss it!

----------


## exter16

Item Shop currency farming in our server more video's coming soon!



Players actively hunting monsters in custom maps Lv 150++ will be rewarded!

-Event Monster Spawns drop Item Shop currency or EXP to boost your character

-Chest Spawns to collect random items!

And More..



Start your adventure Sign Up Now and start playing!



Don't Miss our ongoing 2x EXP Event [Active!] Now

----------


## exter16

Gold Ingot Drop Event Started!

----------


## exter16

Pet Taming Event Active Now!
-Increased chance on taming Monsters and Bosses!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP Weekend [Active Now!]

----------


## exter16

3x EXP | ITEM SHOP [Event!] Ares Final Awakening is live! 

Don't Miss it!

----------


## exter16

Weapon & Armor Enchant Event 
Increased chance on enchanting weapons and armors to +21/22/23/24/25!

----------


## exter16

2x Weekend EXP Enabled enjoy!

----------


## exter16

Weapon & Armor Enchant Event
-Increased chance to succedfull enchant items up to +25!

2x EXP WEEKEND is ON
Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our ongoing 2x EXP Event & 2x DROP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing DROP & EXP EVENT!

----------


## exter16

3x EXP | Weapon & Armor Enchant Event!

----------


## exter16

Don't miss our ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

Halloween Event is Active!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy Halloween Event & 2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our New Hell Spawn Event
*Ongoing Halloween Event
*Upcoming 2x Weekend EXP Event!

Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Join our ongoing Halloween | Skills Reload | 2x EXP WEEKEND!

Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Thanksgiving event is here!

Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

2x EXP WEEKEND!

Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Don'' t miss our ongoing events!

----------


## exter16

2x DROP EVENT!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy 2x EXP WEEKEND!

----------


## exter16

Enjoy our ongoing events!

Snowman | Pet Stage | Item Enhance!

----------


## exter16

Vulcanus Update Release!

Join our Christmas | 2x EXP | Pet Taming Event!

----------


## exter16

1. 3x EXP Event! 
2. T-Silver Drop Event!
3. Christmas Event!

Don't miss it!

----------


## exter16

Attack Boost Event!

Increased P.Atk & M.Atk during event period!

----------


## exter16

Attack Boost Event!

Increased P.Atk & M.Atk during event period!

----------

